# ROMULUS, MI: "Kodiak" 1 y/o B&T Boy



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I came across "Kodiak" and his sister "Juneau" while looking around on Petfinder. They are both at the Romulus Animal Shelter in Romulus, MI. His sister Juneau has a separate thread.*

*Kodiak and his sister Juneau were found as strays and nobody ever came looking for them. Kodiak is estimated to be around 1 yr old and is said to be very sweet and handsome, but somewhat timid and scared and the shelter believes he and his sister may have been abused. He is said to walk well on a leash and appears to be housebroken.*

*I do not have any further information about Kodiak or Juneau. If you'd like to know more about either of them, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*Romulus, MI is about 50 miles north of Toledo, OH and not too far from Detroit, MI.*

*KODIAK*

*







*

*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Romulus, MI | Kodiak*


*Romulus Animal Shelter* 
12300 Wayne Road 
Romulus, MI 48174
Phone: 734-942-7591
[email protected]


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*THE ADOPTION FEE AT THIS SHELTER IS ONLY $10!!! They do charge an extra $25 which is refunded upon proof of spay/neuter! *


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

bump for these pups


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Kodiak's Petfinder link now says he has been ADOPTED and his sister Juneau's link says there is an ADOPTION PENDING! :happyboogie:*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Romulus, MI | Kodiak


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ah, what a sweet looking pup. hope someone adpots him and his sis soon


----------

